# Royall 6200



## jdboy9 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a chance to get a Royall 6200 indoor boiler that was used one season.  Does anyone have any experience with these units?  What kind of stack temperatures do they run when burning all out?  Any kind of efficiency numbers on these?  

I would be running it with storage because I am setting up my system for a gasifier but for the price I might just live with some inefficiency.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 13, 2011)

jdboy9 said:
			
		

> I have a chance to get a Royall 6200 indoor boiler that was used one season.  Does anyone have any experience with these units?  What kind of stack temperatures do they run when burning all out?  Any kind of efficiency numbers on these?
> 
> I would be running it with storage because I am setting up my system for a gasifier but for the price I might just live with some inefficiency.


I believe Heaterman has installed a few of these & might even be a dealer. If he doesn't see this you could try PM ing him, Randy


----------



## jdboy9 (Dec 13, 2011)

Randy,

Thanks for the info, I'll try and get a hold of him

Matt


----------



## heaterman (Dec 13, 2011)

For a non gasification unit they do pretty good, about 60-70%. ASME rated construction and very heavy.  Very simple unit. Far better than any OWB.


----------



## markmudd (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a Royal 6150, indoor model non gassifier 150K BTU. I beleive you are looking at the 200K BTU model.  
 It is a very good heavy unit, very easy to use, as close to proof as is possible, which is good for when others need to operate (kids, spouses etc.)Made fropm 5/16 boiler plate, with heavy reinforced water jacket.  ANSi certified.   The max pressure is rated at 146PSI on the tag.   Mine was purchased used a year ago and was 10 years old, with no signs of giving up any time soon.  Will do coal too.   They have made these  for maybe 30 years. 

Ash removal is easy with ash tray.  Ash shaker works good.   Heats up fast, not as efficient as a gasser but very consistent burn times, not finniky at all.  fire box on mine will hold 26" long stick and I can fit about 10 to 12  -5 inch triangle splits  in it.     I did have to install a positive shut off fan, which was a good improvement.  A little hard to light fires unless you put a few sticks in the bottom due to loading door being somewhat above shake plates.   That keep you from having to reach way down into the firebox to light.    burning oak seasoned for 1 to two years, masonary chimney, with no creosote issues.   I have not measured stack temp, but it is hot enough to keep creosote burned off.   (The storage really helps in this regard- keeps it from idling much , which causes all of these boilers problems).    I am heating a 3000 sq ft home Long L shaped ranch with forced air heat exchanger.    No backup heat.   I do have about 500 gallons of storage and fair insulated house, attic could use more.    Keep temp at 69 night and day.   On avg, load twice a day with a few sticks added when I get home from work so I don't have to relight fire.   If I fill it up before bed, there will be coals in morning.   I am manually controlling storage at present, but plan to automate that with circulator, which may help a bit with efficiency.  No problems getting water and storage to 180' 

For the money, even new, they are a good buy compared to the gassifiers, but the trade off not as efficient.   Check out their web site. Probably will use 8 chords per winter, which is similar to old wood furnace we replaced, but way more heat output.    
http://www.royallfurnace.com/home-mainmenu-1.html
Mark


----------



## jdboy9 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello everyone and thanks again for the info.  I am pretty much sold on the unit so if all goes as planned I should have it purchased this weekend.  I won't be installing it for another year or more but I will at least have it :-(  

I heated 2500 sq/ft with a jotul for almost 15 years and it sucked 10 cords easy a year so needless to say I am alright with being a slave to wood cutting...Its exercise and saves money can't really complain.

Have a good holiday!!


----------



## shawntitan (Dec 14, 2011)

I looked at these a few years ago when shopping for my boiler, looked like good boilers, but were on backorder for quite a while at the time....


----------



## heaterman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's one we just did.


In between the Jolly Green Giants.


----------



## jdboy9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jolly Green Giant I like that.  BTW nice install, wish that was a picture of my basement


----------



## heaterman (Dec 14, 2011)

jdboy9 said:
			
		

> Jolly Green Giant I like that.  BTW nice install, wish that was a picture of my basement



Thank you very much for the compliment. I'm blushing........

That install was about as easy as they come.......other than 27' of stainless steel chimney up the side of the log house it's in. Outside the wall behind the boiler the ground slopes away from the house so steeply that we had to get a 50' man lift in order to reach the peak of the house. The chimney and labor to put it up cost more than the boiler.  

I'd like to point out one thing.
 Despite having that much chimney, the boiler would smoke you out of the room in a heartbeat. Starting a fire was a pain because of smoke coming back into the room from the open door.  I checked the flue with a basic "Bic test" and it was drafting back into the house like mad.  Drew opened a window in the basement and the flue reversed within 10 seconds. 
We cut one 4" hole through the rim joist and tried again. It still would not draft. When we added a second relief/combustion air opening the flue took right off. A draft gauge showed between .05 and .08 wc" depending on the wind speed that particular day. We did not cut in a barometric........yet.......I want to see how the system acts once we get into some normal winter weather.
You can get a glimpse of the 2 4" PVC combustion air "ducts" to the right of the boiler in one of the pictures.


I will offer one caution to you. The 6200 is rated at either 200 or 250,000 btu and like to work with a pretty substantial load. If your heat loss isn't in that range, you may want to consider a smaller boiler or adding some storage capacity to the 62 in order to lengthen burn times and get the flue hot enough to prevent problems. These are not "idle friendly" units by any stretch of the imagination and should be sized pretty accurately for best results. I told the owner of the boiler in the pictures to not even think about burning it when outdoor temps are above 35-40*. It would only cycle a couple times an hour under those conditions.


----------



## jdboy9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I guess with that tall of a chimney outside I would guess the house is more than one story?  New home sealed up pretty good?  I forget the correct terminology for it but I think its called a neutral draft area or something, that you must have been fighting with.

I have 6500 of "potential" heating but only about 3800 with an average of 65 degrees.  I should be able to use every bit of the 250,000   shoot I think when I did some rough calculating I was around 325000 to heat it all.  Plus I plan to run off storage.


----------



## heaterman (Dec 14, 2011)

Two story with 9 foot ceilings plus gable end and terminate 2 feet above peak. 12-12 pitch on the roof.    Oyyy

The house is tight. Chinking is sound and everything else is spray foamed. A bath fan would pull the place into negative pressure. Hence the combustion air openings.

You'll be fine with that 62 especially with some storage, which does wonders for any system.


----------



## jdboy9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well at least everything worked out, its always nice when things work out in the end.  Also you mentioned earlier about it being a simple install, one would think "simple" means a neat and well orgazined finished product...Some of the stuff I have come across that someone has tried to do a "simple" install are far from neat and organized when they finished.  I am sure you have seen plenty of instances where it would be a "simple" install and it turns out looking like plate of spaghetti and that is just in the plumbing world, not to mention all the other trades that get hacked.  Your install looks clean and tight even for a simple job, it goes a long way in word of mouth sales.


----------



## markmudd (Dec 14, 2011)

Very Nice install.   Mine is in a room off the garage so venting is not an issue, it barely smokes at all when loading.   I did set mine up 8 inches off the floor on blocks so I wouldn't have to stoop so low when loading, lighting, and it makes it much easier.   These units do not like to idle, i can attest to that..   I got rid of that goofy tongue in picture that was on it when I first installed.   Don't need it.  Previous owner did not have storage so it idled a lot and that tongue kept the goo from dripping on blower fan.


----------



## jdboy9 (Dec 14, 2011)

That is a nice looking setup mocus.  Have you ever used those wax bricks they sell at wallyworld?  When I used to burn my jotul that is all I used to start fires, no paper needed just some kindling, wood and a match to light.  Mine would smoke with a cold stack and the door open, but with those bricks you could close the door and walk away.  I made my own a few times but its easier to just buy the stuff.  I break them up into halves or quarters depending on what I am lighting.


----------



## markmudd (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah I have used those, and almost bought some the other day.  They're cheap and very handy, especially when you are in a hurry.


----------

